# Space Marine Video Game Animation



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

This is awesome.

Check it out.

http://kotaku.com/5709874/this-space-marine-footage-feels-like-a-punch-in-the-face


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

That is just... AWESOME! Proves why loyalists are better than heretics...


----------



## Arkeoptrix (Oct 8, 2010)

The power fist must have been set to "stun."


----------



## Ferrus Manus (Apr 28, 2008)

holy shit that was awesome :shok:

is that a crismon fist? and the chaos marine is rubbish, couldnt even check for bullets


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Pretty fucking cool, though I wonder what that might look like from a more human perspective. Because you know someone is going to eventually wade in, claiming it to be stupid because the chaos marine didn't shoot at the first chance, when it could be that the reaction time was just so fast and whatnot.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

i may have just spermed everywhere


----------



## Catpain Rich (Dec 13, 2008)

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!

Someone needs to make a gif of that punch

Pretty loud footsteps. I'm just sayin'


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

I love it. Love everything about it. The marine in particular _feels_ like a beast of a bloke in massive armour.

Thoroughly looking forward to the release. Any one have any idea of a release date?


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Thats not from the Space Marine game... thats from a game that was cancelled that was being made by THQ Australia.


----------



## Azezel (May 23, 2010)

Damn - that is good.

And indeed, who knew that power fists had a stun setting?


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I dont think he had the Power fist turned on at all...


----------



## cragnes417 (Jul 22, 2010)

lol love how they based the space marine after this picture


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

Doelago said:


> I dont think he had the Power fist turned on at all...


Yeah, I think he felt it was more fitting to deliver the Emperor's justice through the Holy Bolter (or in this case, Bolt Pistol).


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Cato Sicarius said:


> Yeah, I think he felt it was more fitting to deliver the Emperor's justice through the Holy Bolter (or in this case, Bolt Pistol).


Which is how it should be done after all. Ask any passing IG Commissar.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

By the looks of it the CSM was a wordbearer, so I say good riddens. Still if that was alphas legionary we wouldn't be having this conversation about the game right now.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

XD There should be a hole where the Word Bearers head is!!

Maybe he forgot to charge the PF before he left the house?

Good clip!

SGMAlice


----------



## Horacus (Oct 5, 2009)

Poor poor Word bearer...


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Azezel said:


> Damn - that is good.
> 
> And indeed, who knew that power fists had a stun setting?


He set the field to bitch-slap.


----------



## Davidicus 40k (Jun 4, 2010)

The Ultramarine picked up (and fired, we must assume) a heretic's weapon. Now he must endure seven days of cleansing and repeated litanies. Shame on you, Ultramarine.

Nawww, that was a sweet (and unfortunately pretty short) clip :grin:!


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

It was a crimson fist.


----------



## Imperators Warden (Nov 15, 2010)

*Actually*

If you watch, when the CF pins the Word Bearer up against the wall he pulls out his bolt pistol. The WB disarms him; and then is promptly bitch slapped for his trouble. Then merced with a PF with no field on. So when he picks up the bolter it is actually his.


----------



## DavC8855 (Oct 14, 2008)

Missing that gruesome touch at the end with a bolt round to the dome piece.

Awesome vid!!!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

cragnes417 said:


> lol love how they based the space marine after this picture


I'm Cortez, mother fucker.


----------



## colonel gator (Feb 9, 2008)

thats awesome. but seriously what kind of a traitor was he? why wait for the scary marine with the power fist to walk right up to you?


----------



## darknightdrako (Mar 26, 2010)

I dont mind the Word Bearer dying due to his own incompetence XD. Plus it was a Crimson Fist that killed him so its all good. 

Also did it seem that the WB was out of bullets?


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Looks like the chaos space marine rolled a 1 to hit with his pistol. Then the space marine rolled a 1 to wound him with the power fist. That aside I think it was a great video.


----------



## RIVALBLACKWELL (Dec 13, 2010)

Oh yeah i saws that I likes


----------



## XxDreMisterxX (Dec 23, 2009)

Dam!! the Space Marine promo footage was epic!! It had all the stuff needed for a entertaining watch. Amazing graphics and detail and the Sounds were exquisite, hard and realistic. Though i question the WB for having a empty gun, the reaction time of that Crimson fist was crazy. Also getting hit by a huge unpowered metal fist would hurt and traumatize anyone. lol
Now this is what the Ultramarines 40k movie should have looked liked, sounded liked, and had the feel like this. 





[Funny vid i saw on the same page as the vid posted here]


----------



## deathwatch27 (Dec 30, 2009)

That vid was awesome. There was probably a battle hence wb ran away (coward traitor). Someones coming, BALLS he's not one us and i'm out of ammo. Death.......


----------



## revelation1 (Nov 13, 2010)

That is a very nice clip.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

deathwatch27 said:


> That vid was awesome. There was probably a battle hence wb ran away (coward traitor). Someones coming, BALLS he's not one us and i'm out of ammo. Death.......


 Does that come under the heading of an 'Embarrassing reload moment'. 

Very nice clip and very entertaining. Shame its so short.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

*Sigh* Why don't people read or pay attention..... 

The Clip IS NOT from the upcomming Space Marine game. That features Ultramarines, The marine in the video is a Crimson Fist. The footage is from a game that got cancelled that was being developed by THQ Australia... It is nothing to do with the upcomming Space Marine game.


----------



## deathwatch27 (Dec 30, 2009)

Yeah guest as much. I was hoping maybe a WIP for another movie or game. Shame it's from one that's cancelled.


----------



## Khazaddum (Apr 2, 2009)

Hopefully someone else picks up where the makers left off, because this thing is just too cool to let go.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

It was a division of THQ, so I'm guessing they dumped it in favour of Space Marine.


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

That vidieo was just awsome i just loved the way that CF Marine knocked the weapon out of the CSM's hand and then Power Fist bitch slapped him.:drinks::goodpost:


----------

